
Why Men Don’t Believe the Data on Gender Bias in Science - AndrewDucker
https://www.wired.com/story/why-men-dont-believe-the-data-on-gender-bias-in-science/
======
cmurf
_The systemic sexism and racism on display every day in this country also
exist within the confines of science. Scientists are not as objective as they
think they are. It is an extremely destabilizing realization for someone whose
entire career has been rooted in the belief in human objectivity._

------
squozzer
Hypothetically, we could improve the situation by instituting "blind" peer
reviews. Maybe even salt the submissions with some fake research, just to see
if reviewers are rubber-stamping.

